# Outbackers Amber Alert!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Earlier today it was reported that a brazen deed was committed. Taken from right under the nose of Wolfwood herself, at stately Wolfwood manor, Staff's little brother was "Staffnapped"!

I, of course, being one who is very much concerned with the safety and well being of Wolfie, KB and all of thier furry (and not so furry) creatures am appalled! Shocked! and dismayed by this turn of events.

Please be on the look out for Staffs "Little Brother" a picture has been attached to help you recognize him and get him home!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I will keep a look out in the PNW. No sighting as of yet.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

KEEP an eye out........or PUT an eye out.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Would they let him into Canada? He would need a passport so probably won't come here, besides the snow will be falling soon so he would have to be dressed real warm!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Somehow, me thinks this little guy will be travelling west. soon. with sporatic sightings along the way....just a guess.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh gee what can I say here? umm...GASP! no, that's not it.....umm...OH NO! no, that's not it.....HOW TERRIBLE!...still no. Let me think.....I KNOW: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH. 
Wait, there is one more thing coming to mind. It's almost here...wait....wait....wait...oh yes, it's here..........


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We'll keep an eye out in Michigan!!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

This is just terrible! We'll keep an eye out in Georgia!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh no poor staff. I'll keep an eye out when I'm in Epping tomorrow.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man... Here we go again!









And I thought now that the statute of limitations has passed on "The Great Watermelon Incident", we would finally have peace in our lives.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

And so the adventures begin.....







It has been a while since the last







story, time for the next installment.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

See - this is what you get for staff-napping. Only to pick on a child - shame on you Eric!







BUT he is creative in a hostage situation like his big brother














. (Surely you didn't think they have no way to communicate!) Something about pigeon feathers in the fuel tank...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eric, you are a manly man!


----------

